# Garantie knapp ausgelaufen...Kulanz möglich?



## chill_eule (14. August 2022)

Moin @be quiet! Support 

Ich versuch es erstmal hier über den "kurzen Dienstweg" 

Ich habe am 27.06.2019 ein Dark Base 700 bei Mindfactory bestellt, Rechnugsdatum ist der 28.06.2019.

Nun ist eure Herstellergarantie leider seit knapp 8 Wochen ausgelaufen und just in diesen Tagen fängt einer der vorinstallieren Silent Wings 3 an die Grätsche zu machen.
Klingt nach einem Lagerschaden, denn je nach Drehzahl ist mal ein _schleifendes_, mal ein _quietschendes_ (wie Vogelzwitschern) Geräusch.
Die Ursache ist auch eindeutig dieser eine SW3, alle anderen Lüfter (auch die nachgekauften) habe ich im Betrieb testweise bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen angehalten.

Nun meine Frage:
Fallen die Lüfter überhaupt unter die Garantie?
Und da diese nun grad eben ausgelaufen ist:
Pech gehabt oder seid ihr da kulant und gewährt einen Austausch von einem SW3?

MfG

Eule

PS: Die Rechung lasse ich euch natürlich zukommen, bei Bedarf


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. August 2022)

Hi Eule,

klar, bekommen wir noch was hin.
Schick mir gerne einmal per PN deine Mailadresse dann schreib ich dir alles weitere.

VG
Marco


----------



## Mastermind83 (15. August 2022)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hi Eule,
> 
> klar, bekommen wir noch was hin.
> Schick mir gerne einmal per PN deine Mailadresse dann schreib ich dir alles weitere.
> ...



Hallo bequiet Team,

Alles gute zum 20 Jährigen !!!


----------



## chill_eule (16. August 2022)

Yay!

So geht Kundenservice!

Morgen schon wird mein neuer Lüfter losgeschickt 

Danke an Be Quiet! bzw. Marco


----------



## chill_eule (18. August 2022)

Und schon ist das Paket angekommen


----------



## be quiet! Support (22. August 2022)

Perfekt. Freut mich das alles geklappt hat.

VG 
Marco


----------

